
Aliens Might Have Sent Cigar-Shaped Probe to Monitor Earth, Study Finds - browsercoin
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/11/oumuamua-cigar-shaped-ufo-might-have-been-an-alien-probe.html
======
gowld
Study didn't "find" anything. An "I want to believe" scientist wrote a
speculative paper arguing that it's not provably totally impossible that the
object is a space ship. Most of the rest of astronomy disagrees.

~~~
browsercoin
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80171742](https://www.netflix.com/title/80171742)

the same cigar shaped UFO has been seen since the 60s

I'm not saying this is a 100% UFO but there isn't a very good track record of
NOT silencing people who worked and several individual witnesses that describe
the same thing.

If the blue pill is comfortable (As it is for most people who believe the
government can do no wrong, they won't lie, on the contrary we see them
censoring and doing as well as they please) then fine.

Some of us have taken the red pill, and see what's really going on.

~~~
gattilorenz
Whenever people claim that they see what's REALLY going on, I start wondering
if they are taking the correct pills...

Not claiming that governments don't lie, but I think it's quite hard to see
when they are lying, and some people just think that everything that comes out
of "official sources" it's false.

/rant

> Most of the rest of astronomy disagrees.

That's not the government, that's scientists (although the OP does not provide
a source for the claim, so...). Are they also lying?

~~~
browsercoin
easy. the government feels threatened by ET's technological superiority. They
could literally wipe us off this universe if they wanted to. This frightens
the brass, so on. Just look at the people they interview, they are not some
looney bins like Stanek.

------
sumedh
> Oumuamua is the first object human beings have ever seen in our solar system
> that is known to have originated outside of it.

Does this mean all the comets we see/track, all of them originated in the
Solar system? I would have imagined at least few comets would have originated
outside our solar system.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They're supposed to originate in the Oort cloud. And our star system currently
seems to be the only one with an Oort cloud, which seems singularly unlikely.
I imagine once we figure out why we can't see any other star's cloud, we'll
relax the assertion that all comets are solar-local

~~~
dragonwriter
> They're supposed to originate in the Oort cloud.

Long-period comets are thought to originate in the Oort cloud, short-period
comets in the scattered disc or the Kuiper belt, and main-belt comets in the
asteroid belt.

> They're supposed to originate in the Oort cloud.

AFAIK, our Oort cloud hasn't been observed, only hypothesized from the
behavior of long-period comets.

Given that, it's kind of unsurprising we wouldn't have concrete evidence of
extra-solar Oort clouds.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I wonder if we _could_ see comets transiting other stars, and make the same
kind of inferences...

------
millzlane
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.11490.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.11490.pdf)

